# What to wear for trail riding?



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'll be going for trail riding tomorrow, but I don't really know what boots to wear. I got a pair of tall leather field boots and short boots with half chaps, I don't really want to wear the short boots because it's a cheap one and uncomfortable to wear. Does anyone know if I can do trail riding in western boots?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Where I live, people go trail riding in all kinds of boots, whatever is most comfortable for you. On one ride, you'll see western boots, tall boots, motorcycle boots, half chaps, everything. I'm in Florida, by the way, and people go trail riding in flip flops here (can you believe it, but they do) and bare footed too.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

You can definitely go trail riding in western boots! Just make sure you are not running the risk of the boot getting stuck in whatever stirrup you are using. If the boot is too wide and cannot come out in the event it needs to, you can be seriously injured.

In short... ride in whatever is more comfortable! When we go for rides on the beach, I sometimes won't even wear anything on my feet whatsoever (I know, I know, not safe/sensible). Just make sure you are taking the necessary precautions to try and prevent any injuries in the event of an accident. When I think trail rides, I think they should be fun and relaxed. However, there is always the chance of dogs running out in the woods, "funny" looking trees, crossing creeks which may be all new to a horse, so just be prepared for it!


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

I might just buy a pair of cowboy boots, it's so much cheaper than my tall field boots and I don't mind getting muddy with the cowboy boots. What if the horse refuses to cross rivers without any sort of artificial aids? I don't see any riders carry whips or spurs though, I just finished ten lessons for dressage riding and I carry a whip when riding in the arena.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

ongket31 said:


> I might just buy a pair of cowboy boots, it's so much cheaper than my tall field boots and I don't mind getting muddy with the cowboy boots. What if the horse refuses to cross rivers without any sort of artificial aids? I don't see any riders carry whips or spurs though, I just finished ten lessons for dressage riding and I carry a whip when riding in the arena.


I'm sure it will cross them. I know when I ask to go through a creek, we end up going over it.... WAY over it. He treats this little creek like a super tall oxer, I kid you not. I've noticed that when we are in a group, his refusal rate drops way down as he wants to keep up with the other horses. 

You'll be fine, and you'll have lots of fun!!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

As long as the boots have proper heel and sole you can ride in them  A LOT of riders wear spurs and carry whips, just depends on the horse you're on. Pretty much wear what is COMFORTABLE for you and wont get you hung up and carry with you what you feel you'll need for your horse.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i wear jeans with cowboy boots when in my abetta saddle. lately been wearing my wife's spurs too, usually have a whip or grab a branch if i need some extra encouragement i just got one of the whips with the wrist loop so I can use a D-ring to snap it to the saddle when I don't need it

when i ride in my wife's pandora saddle with caged stirrups it's jeans and keen hiking boots.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I trail ride often, and usually ride western, so for trails, I wear jeans, western boots, spurs (which I always wear-- better to have them and not need them than the other way around). I usually also have a rope halter and tied-on yacht lead on under the bridle, the tail of which can be used to encourage a horse who is refusing to cross water or another obstacle. Generally, though, that's a training and not a discipline issue. A good trail horse will go where you point him


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Very curious on trail riding as I only ride in the arena and never ride for more than 45 minutes, how high is your western boots? And what type of Spurs you wear?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

You don't need anything to cross a creek with except patience. If other horses cross ahead, ask them to stand and wait close to the other edge so he doesn't panic trying to follow them. Crossing water should be CALM and the way to get there faster is by treating it like no big deal. Don't do anything except stop him from turning away, and gently urging him forward. He might be nervous and jump or lunge -- just praise him for going forward, and go on. 

I used to carry a little crop (barrel racing crop with a popper and a wrist loop) on trails when I rode out alone because a tap on the behind made my horse feel like it was more worth it to go forward even when she felt like that woodpile or rock was too scary to pass. It was a temporary aid only. If you run into a problem only an extra aid will help, break off a little branch and strip the leaves off. Presto, instant crop. 

Any boots that are comfy and won't get stuck in your stirrups are the right boots. 

I wear paddock boots and half chaps when I trail ride, because my english leathers will pinch me otherwise.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Avna said:


> You don't need anything to cross a creek with except patience. If other horses cross ahead, ask them to stand and wait close to the other edge so he doesn't panic trying to follow them. Crossing water should be CALM and the way to get there faster is by treating it like no big deal. Don't do anything except stop him from turning away, and gently urging him forward. He might be nervous and jump or lunge -- just praise him for going forward, and go on.
> 
> I used to carry a little crop (barrel racing crop with a popper and a wrist loop) on trails when I rode out alone because a tap on the behind made my horse feel like it was more worth it to go forward even when she felt like that woodpile or rock was too scary to pass. It was a temporary aid only. If you run into a problem only an extra aid will help, break off a little branch and strip the leaves off. Presto, instant crop.
> 
> ...


Horses for trail riding are more sensitive to leg cues? The horses I ride at the riding school are very lazy that's why my coach gave me a whip to use.


----------



## satx78247 (Dec 13, 2016)

ongket31,


IF you are riding in ROUGH country (or, like me, just have "bad ankles"), you may be better off with a pair of "packer boots" that have a "cowboy boot" foot, a riding heel & a lace-up top.
(Unfortunately, I don't know of any place that sells such boots at a low price. Otoh, they seem to last forever, if they are halfway taken care of.)


BEST WISHES, satx










ongket31 said:


> I'll be going for trail riding tomorrow, but I don't really know what boots to wear. I got a pair of tall leather field boots and short boots with half chaps, I don't really want to wear the short boots because it's a cheap one and uncomfortable to wear. Does anyone know if I can do trail riding in western boots?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

ongket31 said:


> Horses for trail riding are more sensitive to leg cues? The horses I ride at the riding school are very lazy that's why my coach gave me a whip to use.


My horse is sensitive to leg cues in the arena and out. But she only has one rider, and I work to keep her sensitive. School horses may be deadened. However, don't be surprised if your arena horse is different on the trail. Horses are often deathly bored with arena work and perk right up when they get to go somewhere.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

ongket31 said:


> Horses for trail riding are more sensitive to leg cues? The horses I ride at the riding school are very lazy that's why my coach gave me a whip to use.


Their discipline really doesn't have anything to due with leg cues. That is all in the training! On the trail or off trail your horse should respect your leg. I agree with the tree branch advice, that is genius if a makeshift crop would help! You can always bring a crop with you if you are unsure since it's new to you. Bring one with a wrist loop so you don't have to hold onto it the whole time, and only use it when you need it. But, usually the horses want to keep up with each other. My horses are always fighting over who goes in front.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

One of our horses only gets legs cues for turns used when I ride him. Since that is about 1% of the time...he doesn't think about leg cues or listen for them. He'll go where you point him, though.

My normal riding horse doesn't do things like side-passing in an arena. He moves away from pressure, though, and you can cue him for a sidepass on a trail and he figures it out.

Both of them, the "go faster" cue is a kiss. MAYBE a light squeeze with the calves. Use a whip on them, and you'd better have your passport with you. The Mexican border is only about 60 miles away. All 3 have a very different view of riding outside than of riding in the arena. One was a lesson horse for 2 years. He is still a little scared of arenas, but he no longer goes into auto-buck mode.

As for spurs, the one who doesn't pay attention to legs had this done to him by a cowboy using spurs to try to force him to cut cattle:










He still has scars after 9 years, and I don't think he has forgotten. I'm not sure what he would do if someone used spurs on him again. That is OK. He'll be spur-free until he dies. Not anti-spur BTW. Just don't use them for what I do, and THAT horse won't see another set ever.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

bsms said:


> One of our horses only gets legs cues for turns used when I ride him. Since that is about 1% of the time...he doesn't think about leg cues or listen for them. He'll go where you point him, though.
> 
> My normal riding horse doesn't do things like side-passing in an arena. He moves away from pressure, though, and you can cue him for a sidepass on a trail and he figures it out.
> 
> ...


I tried to ask my coach about spurs before and she seems to be very sensitive about it, but I still able to carry dressage whip which makes me feel more secure. For trail riding I hope I can have spurs because I don't need to hold a whip when I'm not using it, I'm very curious about spurs also, hope one day I'm allowed to try once.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Spurs should only be used if you have a secure seat and know how to ride well enough that you don't cue the horse with the spurs unless you need to. If you'd catch the horse with the spur if he spooked, shied, jumped, or when riding at any time, don't ride with spurs. I ride with them at all times--- I prefer having them if need be to not having them. I put them on my boots when I bring the boots home from the store, and I don't think I ever take them off until I get a new pair of boots  I've never had a horse object to them because I don't spur the horse unless he ignores other cues first. When riding western, one usually uses a short-medium shank spur with a dull rolling rowel. You put on the leg, then the heel of the boot, then if the horse still hasn't responded, you tip your heel up and ROLL the spur on the horse's side, don't just jab him with it. If you EVER leave marks with a spur, you have no business using them and then it's not use, it's abuse. When I worked on a ranch and rode 8 - 12 hours a day on different horses every day, having spurs to get the horse off your leg was a safety issue. Some of the horses we rode were....uh..... broncy and spoiled and awful, some were fabulous. We didn't always have the chance to ride them in a pen or arena and teach them much before we had to put them in a string. They learned during the course of a day's work and generally turned out to be decent horses in the end. Tonight, for instance, the horse I was riding decided he was headed home a mile out, and spun around and tried to bolt. I reached up and rolled that spur down his shoulder on the home side, turned him back around the way he came, and we kept going. He tried it exactly twice, then settled down and relaxed and we had a nice ride. Not a mark on him, but it got the message across without a fight. He'll probably do it a few more times over the next few weeks and then not again. If you ride problem horses or rehab horses, spurs are a good thing to have in your arsenal.

This is the type of rowel I use. You really couldn't hurt a horse with them if you tried. 
https://www.horsesupplies.com/item/weaver-ss-rosebud-rowel-spur/E002128%20LAD/?srccode=GPHRSSUP&gclid=Cj0KEQjw4cLKBRCZmNTvyovvj-4BEiQAl_sgQvrm0njoFX72lW2Uz2UI6jxJAf-ljuNlzyXoIQ7H7qYaAj038P8HAQ&kwid=productads-adid^46254876782-device^c-plaid^18283950120-sku^[email protected]^PLA


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've never ridden with spurs. I'm not opposed to them, but I don't use a lot of leg cues for trail riding. Off trail, we are normally at a walk - the desert cactus tends to enforce THAT rule! On trail, it doesn't take much guidance for my horse to figure out where we are going next. As for speed...I'm more likely to want them slower than faster. They can get competitive with each other out in the open in a way they don't in the arena.

But each horse is different. The ex-lesson horse was given us for free because no one wanted him. But get him out on a trail, and there is no more sensible horse. I would have no problems trusting him with my life on a trail, which is why I trust him with my wife, DIL, and soon (I hope) the grandkids.

My wife & I will never win any awards for style:










In southern Arizona, I consider good leather boots a necessity to keep the spines out of my feet. I use a $200 pair of Red Wings in part because the previous pair lasted me 20 years. Even riding English, I always wore my Red Wings.

I've worn cheap Wranglers for many rides. I like a helmet. I ride on pavement to get to the desert, and the thought of a horse losing his footing on pavement scares me. Long sleeve cotton shirt because I'm supposed to get a basal cell carcinoma removed sometime soon...the sun is NOT my friend!

But that is southern Arizona. A different environment would have different needs. The beauty of trail riding, to me, is that function tops everything else. You have to experiment to find what helps YOU & your horse.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

If I were you I would be asking the owner of the horse all these questions. Hopefully the horse is an experienced trail horse.
I would not wear spurs unless you know how to properly apply them and I would not wear them on a horse not used to them.
Dress comfortably, wear riding boots of some kind, and have a good time.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Just finished the trail ride and didn't quite like it, the whole ride is 2 hours and not much to see. We rode more on pavement and there's a lot of hills, don't think I'll go for trail riding in the future.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds like you went for more of a hack around the neighborhood then a real trail ride. Your trainer may of wanted to see how you handled the horse outside the ring and how you did with the hills. Here in Ohio where I ride hills are a pretty big part of our trails!










Sorry you didn't enjoy it more but your trainer may be doing baby steps to work you up to riding in a more challenging area. I wouldn't give up on it yet. Speak with your trainer, tell her how you felt and ask if theres somewhere else to go with more views.



















It can be more boring riding in neighborhoods but you can still learn a lot! It can be like a stepping stone!


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

evilamc said:


> Sounds like you went for more of a hack around the neighborhood then a real trail ride. Your trainer may of wanted to see how you handled the horse outside the ring and how you did with the hills. Here in Ohio where I ride hills are a pretty big part of our trails!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose it is a real trail ride but we spend to much riding on pavement in order go into the jungle. We went into the jungle and go to a big arena to trot for a few laps and go back to the barn. One thing I really don't like is my *** gets very hot after riding for one hour, the whole ride is 2 hours. There wasn't really much to see, just some trees and view of the mountains. We didn't do any river/creeks crossing or ride through bushes, the track is quite muddy after the rain but luckily we don't need to walk on foot otherwise my tall leather boots will be ruined. Beach riding might be more interesting.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

ongket31 said:


> I suppose it is a real trail ride but we spend to much riding on pavement in order go into the jungle. We went into the jungle and go to a big arena to trot for a few laps and go back to the barn. One thing I really don't like is my *** gets very hot after riding for one hour, the whole ride is 2 hours. There wasn't really much to see, just some trees and view of the mountains. We didn't do any river/creeks crossing or ride through bushes, the track is quite muddy after the rain but luckily we don't need to walk on foot otherwise my tall leather boots will be ruined.


While pavement is not my favorite thing, often there isn't much choice when you ride out from a barn that doesn't have direct trail access. You mention jungle - where are you? It sounds very intriguing with jungle and mountains.

If your rear is getting hot, then you need to get off it more! Practice two point for a few strides or stand in your stirrups and stretch or post to the walk.

Leather riding boots should not have a problem getting muddy, as long as you clean them properly after your ride.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

phantomhorse13 said:


> While pavement is not my favorite thing, often there isn't much choice when you ride out from a barn that doesn't have direct trail access. You mention jungle - where are you? It sounds very intriguing with jungle and mountains.
> 
> If your rear is getting hot, then you need to get off it more! Practice two point for a few strides or stand in your stirrups and stretch or post to the walk.
> 
> Leather riding boots should not have a problem getting muddy, as long as you clean them properly after your ride.


I'm riding in Malaysia, the scenery isn't that nice. Muddy boots is not a problem but I just don't like cleaning muddy boots, especially the track is full of mud after rain. Any tips on how to ride down a hill faster? The horse sometimes will slip so I always let the horse walk down on it's own.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Just make sure they have a good heel & are comfortable. I see nothing wrong with riding in the western boots. Just make sure you are comfortable.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Any suggestion for western boots? My tall riding boots is from Cavallo, but they don't make western boots. Do you all have any pictures of your boots? And some mentioned they use spurs as well, really appreciate if there are pictures to see.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

ongket31 said:


> I'm riding in Malaysia, the scenery isn't that nice.
> 
> Any tips on how to ride down a hill faster? The horse sometimes will slip so I always let the horse walk down on it's own.


Malaysia has got to be different than the scenery here. I would love to see some pics next time you get out (assuming you choose to repeat the trail ride).

As for going down a hill faster.. if the horse is slipping due to mud or other bad footing, then leaving the horse alone to pick its way down is safest, though likely never going to be fast. If the footing is safe, then encouraging the horse to take bigger steps while walking by small bumps with the legs may work. Ask your instructor for suggestions if you feel your horse is being sluggish without cause.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I've done trail rides in a pair of Fat Baby short top work boots with a rubber lug sole, rode them in my taller square toe Ariats with a hybrid synthetic sole. Always in cowboy boots though. Didn't know you could trail ride in any other kind of boot.

I did learn the value of chaps or ****** in a hurry. Ow.

As others have said, just be sure you can get your foot out of the stirrup in a hurry if there's a problem. I've stopped using the work boots for that reason - tricky to get out of the stirrup quickly.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I've done trail rides in a pair of Fat Baby short top work boots with a rubber lug sole, rode them in my taller square toe Ariats with a hybrid synthetic sole. Always in cowboy boots though. Didn't know you could trail ride in any other kind of boot.
> 
> I did learn the value of chaps or ****** in a hurry. Ow.
> 
> As others have said, just be sure you can get your foot out of the stirrup in a hurry if there's a problem. I've stopped using the work boots for that reason - tricky to get out of the stirrup quickly.


What is the height of your cowboy boots? I saw one which is 12 inches tall for boot height, 2 inch heel.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I don't like the shorter ones-- they tend to get caught under the fender on a western saddle. I think my two current pairs have 11" tops.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

ongket31 said:


> What is the height of your cowboy boots? I saw one which is 12 inches tall for boot height, 2 inch heel.


Couldn't tell ya. Low heel, standard cowboy boot shaft height. Same boots in the avvie pic. Mine are almost identical to these, but a matte finish, shafts are turquoise:

https://www.statelinetack.com/item/ariat-ladies-round-up-ryder-sq-toe-boots/E015818/


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've used a 10" shaft and a 12". I like my foot to be able to come out of a boot easily. That way, even if the boot was caught in the stirrup, my foot would come out of the boot. Internet picture of my favorite boots:










I've never used spurs, nor missed them on a trail ride. I view spurs as something people use to give subtle cues, not a means of control or motivating a horse.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

bsms said:


> I've used a 10" shaft and a 12". I like my foot to be able to come out of a boot easily. That way, even if the boot was caught in the stirrup, my foot would come out of the boot. Internet picture of my favorite boots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just went to a shop to try western boots, if I wear it with jeans the calf feels a bit tight. Not sure if I really want to buy them as it looks a bit too exotic, I've never seen one riding in them here in Malaysia, even my tall leather field boots is quite exotic. All the people that I can see are wearing short boots or sneakers for trail ride only.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Could look into Ariat Terrains? They look more like hiking boots but are for riding too!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

ongket31 said:


> Very curious on trail riding as I only ride in the arena and never ride for more than 45 minutes, how high is your western boots? And what type of Spurs you wear?



Spurs? 

As for me/us, we don't use spurs. In fact, most of our horses will not tolerate spurs and they are wholly unnecessary with most horses, IMO. We do have one that likes to get lazy, and he's old and cagey, so sometimes it's helpful to have spurs, but even then, I don't wear them. I just pop him in the butt with the end of a rein and give him a hard kick.

Reconsiders: I can't imagine needing spurs on a trail ride. Spurs here are used mainly for working horses on a ranch when pushing cattle or for rodeos and roping events, and are just one more way the cowboy talks to his horse to direct his horse. Some of the late-teens and 20-somethings have started wearing them just for show more than anything, which baffles those of us in our 40s... because they're wearing them almost like jewelry. ??? Que? 

Spurs on a trail... maybe some folks need them, but where we ride, spurring your horse would be a terrible idea. We have locust trees with toxic 6 inch thorns, briers, rocky trails with lots of steep slopes, snakes, low hanging tree limbs, etc. You have to pick your way through and there's not a lot of open ground. As I said, there may be folks with horses that legitimately NEED spurs outside of working cattle or rodeos, but there's not many that I personally know of.

Boots are just... whatever works, honestly. I have shorter topped work boots (which I've almost stopped using entirely because they have a thicker lug sole and in a pinch its hard to get them out of a stirrup fast) and ordinary height boots too.

Also, OP - LOL If you go with cowboy boots, be sure to wear the right socks. Nothing worse than saggy socks or socks that are just a bit too short in cowboy boots. Can't stress enough how... upsetting saggy socks are in the saddle and worse, on the trail. LOL


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

evilamc said:


> Could look into Ariat Terrains? They look more like hiking boots but are for riding too!


Will see if I really need another pair of boots because I don't feel like going for trail ride anymore, my tall boots came back surprisingly clean as we didn't walk on foot. Could share some of your trail riding picture? I really really want to try river crossing.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

ongket31 said:


> Could share some of your trail riding picture? I really really want to try river crossing.


West Virginia:















Maine:



















California:










And here we didn't actually _cross_ the river, but did play in it a while (New York):







Vermont:


----------



## candice and mateo (Mar 4, 2011)

DAWN!!!! always love your pics


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

ongket31 said:


> Will see if I really need another pair of boots because I don't feel like going for trail ride anymore, my tall boots came back surprisingly clean as we didn't walk on foot. Could share some of your trail riding picture? I really really want to try river crossing.


 
If you won't be going on any more trail rides then crossing a river will not be an problem.
Some riders are happy staying in the arena, Just do what makes you happy. 
This horse thing should be fun, and if you don't like an activity, then don't do it. Solves the boot issue. :cowboy:


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Dustbunny said:


> If you won't be going on any more trail rides then crossing a river will not be an problem.
> Some riders are happy staying in the arena, Just do what makes you happy.
> This horse thing should be fun, and if you don't like an activity, then don't do it. Solves the boot issue. :cowboy:


For western boots do you tuck your jeans in the boot or just cover up the boot leg? I'm wearing skinny jeans and all the western boots I tried yesterday my jeans cannot leave it outside of the boot, how to make sure the western boots are fitting correctly? I can go custom if I want to, the price difference is minimal.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone know if western saddle will be more comfortable than english saddle for trail riding? They have two types of saddle anyway, that day I was using the english saddle.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

ongket31 said:


> For western boots do you tuck your jeans in the boot or just cover up the boot leg? I'm wearing skinny jeans and all the western boots I tried yesterday my jeans cannot leave it outside of the boot, how to make sure the western boots are fitting correctly? I can go custom if I want to, the price difference is minimal.


Warning: This somehow became as much about western clothing, hats, and boots as it did what to wear on a trail ride. I apologize. 

Its a matter of personal preference. I personally wouldn't wear skinny jeans with boots, it just looks odd to me. I wear a brand called Miss Me jeans, and they are a boot cut, with a 34" inseam. For kicking around and getting dirty with a horse, I wear a very cheap brand, same cut of leg, same inseam length. Never tucked in my boots. But that's my preference.

I can remember in the late 70s/early to mid 80s, it was trendy to tuck the jeans in. Boots had very flashy shafts, they were blingy, bright, heavily embroidered for the women, just nicely embroidered for the men. I don't know if it was a local trendy thing, or if the national country craze included everyone tucking in their jeans or not. I do remember a 'western' Barbie I had then, and the outfits were made to tuck in the jeans, which tells me it wasn't local. LOL.

In the 90s, you wore Wranglers (if you were a guy) (Levi's got you laughed at), heavily starched and pressed, and long enough they stacked a little at the top of your boot... if you watch American Sniper, they nailed it in the final scene where he's flirting with his wife. Bradley Cooper is wearing black wranglers, and she mentions he even pressed and starched them. Women - same thing. Rockie jeans or Lawmans, you didn't tuck the hem in, you let it stack at the ankle, starched and pressed so you had a seam down the front and back.

The only people I see tuck in the jeans NOW are real, genuine, range/big ranch cowboys/ranch hands. They come to town and you know them. They are unmistakable. They look like they stepped out of Lonesome Dove or Texas Rising. Boots are REALLY tall at the shaft, almost to the knees, shaft is colorful, jeans tucked in, spurs, kerchiefs/bandannas at the neck, the hat, the whole nine yards.

I do see some girls/20-somethings tuck their jeans in to show off the embroidered or flashy colors of the shafts that have come back into style, but that's why - to show off the boots.

On fit:

They shouldn't fit tight to your calf. They aren't like English riding boots. That's why I gave the silly advice to not wear socks that won't stay up around your calves... it RUNS ME NUTS to feel my boot rub my leg when they start to sag. I don't know why, but I find it most distressing, especially when I'm sweaty. LOL

6Gun mentioned he likes his loose so he can get his foot out easily if he has to. He's not talking about at the calf, I don't think. He means the part your foot is in.

Also this is both about fit AND style:

I recently bought a pair of Lucchese boots in Cody, Wyoming on a long family vacation to Yellowstone... the style of boot and hat varies wildly here in the U.S., specifically the shape of the toe on the boots.

I asked if they had any more styles in a square toe, the store owner took one look at us and said: Oohhh. Ya'll from Texas aren't you?

Well, no. Oklahoma, but close enough. We're only an hour from Texas.

He nods sagely: Ya'll like the square toes down that way and the cattleman style hats. We call those hats our Goin to Church Hats here, or Goin to the Rodeo Hats... and that's how we know you're either from Texas or just a business man wearing a hat - you wear a cattleman hat.

When I tried the Lucchese boots on, I noted what they call 'heel lift'. I'd forgotten about that because I hadn't owned a pair of leather soled boots since the early 90s. The synthetic soled boots I own now don't cause my heel to slip a little in the back when I walk. At first it bugged me, but I bought them anyway. Wore them one time and as promised, once the leather soles broke in that first time, the heel slippage vanished and they feel like butter on my feet. 

Am I understanding you're in Malaysia or was that someone else here? I ask because I have NO idea what types/brands of western boots are available to you there. I'm not sure what custom made boots would cost you there, but unless you're prepared to wear them till you die (What I'm going to be doing with those Lucchese boots) to recoup the cost, I'd consider something different.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Warning: This somehow became as much about western clothing, hats, and boots as it did what to wear on a trail ride. I apologize.
> 
> Its a matter of personal preference. I personally wouldn't wear skinny jeans with boots, it just looks odd to me. I wear a brand called Miss Me jeans, and they are a boot cut, with a 34" inseam. For kicking around and getting dirty with a horse, I wear a very cheap brand, same cut of leg, same inseam length. Never tucked in my boots. But that's my preference.
> 
> ...


I tried this boot yesterday, I think the shop made it themselves. If I go custom it's only about $250, the ones in the picture is only a little less than $250. What about western saddle for trail riding? My first trail ride is on english saddle, didn't feel very comfortable and my *** is so hot. I know it's off topic already, i will be calling them for another trail ride but different path because the first time is mostly tarmac and jungle. My riding breeches gets so dirty because of hanging branches, if I go for western boots I can try jeans instead.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Well. What kind of terrain are you riding in? For how long? Are you buying a saddle for a one time thing, or borrowing one, or is this something you're going to start doing on a regular basis?

I've ridden a nasty hilly rocky trail for 12 hours in a roping saddle. It... wasn't the best for the ride, but it's all I had until recently.

Most 'trail riders' I know ride an Aussie saddle, both for comfort, but also because of all those lovely D rings to attach saddle bags and 'stuff' to. 

On the boots... they look nice. Don't expect the tops to fit snug. They shouldn't on cowboy boots... unless you've tucked in your jeans. The sole looks a bit thick at the toe, I don't know if that's how thick the entire sole is or not, but that could be the picture/angle. You might want to make sure you've had them long enough to have them broken in before you do the trail ride or you could have some seriously hurting feet before its all over with.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Well. What kind of terrain are you riding in? For how long? Are you buying a saddle for a one time thing, or borrowing one, or is this something you're going to start doing on a regular basis?
> 
> I've ridden a nasty hilly rocky trail for 12 hours in a roping saddle. It... wasn't the best for the ride, but it's all I had until recently.
> 
> ...


Just some muddy tracks in jungle and pavement for 2 hours, it's not my horse, I went to one of the place where they provide trail rides, they have english and western saddle but my first trail ride is on engligh saddle. If they have other paths with different scenery and river crossing, I might do it regularly but it all depends whether they have it or not.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

No more than two hours - I'd say ride what you're comfortable with in an arena. Someone else may have better advice, but I'd say ride what you're used to.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> No more than two hours - I'd say ride what you're comfortable with in an arena. Someone else may have better advice, but I'd say ride what you're used to.


I managed to request for western stock saddle so I might just go and buy the western boots. My next ride will be a different trail and I'll get to do water crossing. Very good news for me, now I just need to get a pair of western boots that fits me, or should I just wear my breeches and english tall boots for my next ride? Seems odd if it is a western stock saddle.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

ongket31 said:


> I managed to request for western stock saddle so I might just go and buy the western boots. My next ride will be a different trail and I'll get to do water crossing. Very good news for me, now I just need to get a pair of western boots that fits me, or should I just wear my breeches and english tall boots for my next ride?


If you are used to riding in breeches and tall boots, riding in jeans may be a very different experience for you.. jeans definitely have seams in places breeches don't and depending on what your breeches are made out of, jeans are much heavier and potentially hotter.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

> If you are used to riding in breeches and tall boots, riding in jeans may be a very different experience for you.. jeans definitely have seams in places breeches don't and depending on what your breeches are made out of, jeans are much heavier and potentially hotter.


I will wear my tall boots with breeches then, since I will be crossing mountain streams my boots might get wet and tall boots might be better. But if I get to do trail riding the third time I will really consider western boots. Any tips riding on western saddle? I've never ride one before.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

That... is a whole other story.

Having never ever ridden English, and not being very good at Western at all (But I try, and I'm getting better every time), I can't really help you there. All I could do is tell you what I've learned so far, and honestly, I have no formal training, no actual teacher. I'm learning through the school of Trial and Error; Blood, Sweat, and Tears; and The School of Hard Knocks, and with the help of a bunch of teenagers that rodeo and grew up in 'cowboy' families. 

My best teacher has been our 20 year old gelding, soooo... I'll just let others chime in here. I'm way too ******* to be trying to help out with advice.


----------



## ongket31 (Apr 25, 2017)

I just bought my first pair of western boots, it looks awesome and although it looks pointy but it is very comfortable. I love the heels, should be better than dressage boots with much lower heel when ou keep your heels down.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

One of the best things I've ever done is ditch the cowboy boots for riding. 

Been wearing these for 5+ years now: Heritage Lacer | Ariat

They are comfortable both in the stirrup and on the ground. They come out of the stirrup easily like cowboy boots but are much more comfortable on the ground and infinitely more capable in any situation.

Tried some half chaps (Ariat Terrain II) with them last fall and have a set on order now. 

Next up for trials is the Ariat Terrain boots. IF they come out of the stirrups as a riding boot should, they will likely be a winner.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If you want some really tough riding pants that look like jeans but have no seams in places where seams are hazardous, these are my favorite.

https://www.trailridersjeans.com/product-page/trail-riders-jeans-full-seat

As far as saddle type, I have used both western and English saddles. I prefer the western at this point in my life. It has more places to tie stuff to.


----------

